# How to make my tikka t3 270 wsm shoot 1" MOA???????????



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

How to make my tikka t3 270 wsm shoot 1" MOA??????????? Well I been working on several loads for my tikka . I would like to shoot the barnes copper TSX . So far the best I can get this bullet to fly is 1 5/8" at 100 yards. 
What can I do get it to 1" or better. I was thinking of Just backing off athe lands, But am Not sure of the right way to do it. and there must be other little things I could do. I sur elike the gun and others seem to hav etack drivers.If I could get it to 1" I sure would feel better.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Have you tried Balistic Silver tips?

I would say get your trigger done, bed your stock. You should have a gun that can shoot 1 inch groups! Trigger is #1!


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

hunt4p&y- the trigger is a 2-4 pound adjustable trigger. much nicer than the accutrigger and i like it more than the 700 x mark pro.

mike- email barnes they say to load it just a touch off of the lands. i think i read on here somewhere like .010 or .100" off of the lands. i would email them. if not try a different powder.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bryan_huber said:


> hunt4p&y- the trigger is a 2-4 pound adjustable trigger. much nicer than the accutrigger and i like it more than the 700 x mark pro.
> 
> mike- email barnes they say to load it just a touch off of the lands. i think i read on here somewhere like .010 or .100" off of the lands. i would email them. if not try a different powder.


But the question is how much creep, crisp? I have a couple A-bolts that are the same I don't think they go down to 2 LBS? But not positive. It is still worth the $70 to go have them worked on. They will be much nicer then factory.

That gun should shoot better then 1" at a hundred. Out of the box. What kind of scope? Rings Bases? Remember a gun is only as good as it's glass!


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

YES by all means the trigger also you may try Hornady sst's I have the same gun and mine will group under a inch.


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> bryan_huber said:
> 
> 
> > hunt4p&y- the trigger is a 2-4 pound adjustable trigger. much nicer than the accutrigger and i like it more than the 700 x mark pro.
> ...


scope is Leupold vxIII 4.5-14 Leupold rings and base. The tikka has the adjustable trigger, I havened turned it down yet. I can try that.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

is the bullet weight right for your twist rate? what about barrel / action mount / fit to stock. bed / free float it and check your action bolts for proper torque.

something isn't right. under an inch shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

I called barnes today . They said there best group with the tsx 140 is .9 to 1" . A little better for the 130 .8-1"

I did some more shooting today and got a 1 1/8 group once , but pleny of bigger ones. I starting to think its me, But am going to look at things closer. I will also clean it.I thinking of contacting tikka , They say out of the box should shoot 1" or better


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Trade it for a Savage. LOL.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Have you tried any factory loads in your rifle? If not, I'd try that to get a baseline for how it will shoot. It seems you are handloading these tsx's, so I would say play with your seating depth and you might be amazed at the difference it makes.

I have a new 25-06 that would group between .75" and 1" with Federal blue box ammo, but when I tried my first round of handloads I was lucky to get a 4-5" group .01" off the lands. Next I tried seating right against the lands and my groups were down to around 2". Thats where I'm at right now with that load and am going to try seating the bullet deeper next. This does show how seating depth can really effect accuracy tho.

I've heard that the barnes x bullets can be very picky about seating depth and barrel rate of twist, so I would try calling barnes and see what they say too.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Good advise everywhere. I shoot winchester Ammo through my short mags and it is good enough to where I haven't even messed with reloading them.

I would try and turn down that trigger. You should get suprised when that gun goes off!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I would definately try some factory ammo. My T3 300wsm shoots 1" groups with Remington Core lokt and Winchester factory ammo, I got a little lucky my rifle likes the cheap stuff.


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

Mikedgates said:


> I called barnes today . They said there best group with the tsx 140 is .9 to 1" . A little better for the 130 .8-1"
> 
> I did some more shooting today and got a 1 1/8 group once , but pleny of bigger ones. I starting to think its me, But am going to look at things closer. I will also clean it.I thinking of contacting tikka , They say out of the box should shoot 1" or better


My tikka easily shoots sub MOA (25-06) I also have a buddy's that shoots sub MOA (.270 WSM).

I cannot make Barnes shoot sub MOA in ANY of my rifles. I gave up on them long ago.

Try a different bullet or factory loads and see what you get.

Also, you did not say if you are using a good rest, good breathing control, etc....


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

mike don't waste your time changing any thing until you have changed your seating depth. Start at .05 off the lands and work up. I did this with both a 25-06 and a 7MM Rem Mag. I was seating them about .01 then contacted Ty at Barnes. As soon as I got the seating depth right both rifles were shooting sub 1" 5 shot groups at 100yds. Don't change bullets, the TSX is by far the best around(although spendy). Give them a chance, if you can get them to shoot you won't regret it. Make sure every thing is clean, mounted correctly and solid, then play with seating depth, and maybe try a few powders.



> hunt4p&y- the trigger is a 2-4 pound adjustable trigger. much nicer than the accutrigger and i like it more than the 700 x mark pro


Kind of amazing how opinions vary. The trigger on the tikkas I have shot are not good when tested against my accutriggers. My 700 x mark is better than the tikkas also. But then the Tikka rifles don't fit me worth a crap either so that may have some thing to do with it.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Mike: Have you tried that type of bullet, the Barnes, in any of your other guns? How do your other guns shoot? Have you had any one else shoot the rifle in question?
Pete


----------



## garyk (Mar 27, 2004)

Took about 100 rounds before my tika 270 wsm settled in. I found my best loads with Berger VLR 140 gr and H4831SC powder, winchester brass & primers. Started at .010 off lands and worked back to find the sweet zone as per Berger info. Had best accuracy with 63 gr (0.6") no matter what OAL. Velocity in 2875-2900 range. 64gr group ok also at .010 off lands but 65 gr had 1.5" group. OAL too long for magazine @ .010 off so worked back and found sweet zone about .100-.120 off (2.85 OAL) which fits nicely in clip. 63 gr still gave 0.6" groups, but 64gr now went to 1.8". Interestingly, 65 gr came back down to 0.8" @ 100 yd and gave me another 100 fps (2975-3000).
Zeroed at 250yd, groups are 1.75-2". 4" low @ 350yd and 12" low at 420 yd.
Hope this helps. This load did the trick for me in august when the Lord provided a nice bedded Dall ram at 290 yds. He never moved except to drop his head.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Don't get stuck on one bullet. Some rifles just don't like some bullets for some reason. There are a lot of good bullets out there. I have had many issues with barnes in the rifles I have tried them in, they are very very very finicky as to seating depth.

My 257 ackley will shoot absolutely nothing but nosler or hornady bullets.

My 270 shoots pretty much anything, and in pretty much the same spot.

My 222's shoot about anything, but in way different locations when switching bullets. Almost 5 inches different between winchesters and noslers.

My 300 shoots noslers, speers and remington core locks great, but won't group a hornady or barnes for anything at any seating depth.

I have a buddy with the same setup, it shoots federal fusion 150's super accurate. Less than 1/2" at 100 yds. Nosler accubond and ballistic tips even better. Horady's also very well.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Agreed on the switching bullets idea. Some rifles just do not like some bullets. Sticking to one bullet can lead to frustration if your rifle does not like that bullet. However, only switch when you have tried everything with your choice and have concluded that you are not going to get any better out of that bullet.

You might buy some match bullets and try them to see if it is the rifle that has caused the problem. If you can't find a sub MOA load with match grade bullets, then it is likely a rifle problem. Assuming your technique, rest, ect. are up to par.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

iwantabuggy said:


> Trade it for a Savage. LOL.


That would be the easiest way. :lol:

Seriously, others have already commented on the ammunition aspect. I agree, don't get hung up on one load, or one type of bullet. If what you are using doesn't group well it's time to try a different load.

Switching bullets, and if you reload, switching powder type and/or charge can have a huge effect on the accuracy of some rifles.

My 10FP loves Black Hills 168 grain match ammo, won't shoot the 175 match ammo for ****, and doesn't like any of the Federal Gold Medal match stuff.

Experiment.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Tikkas don't leave the factory unless they print MOA, so you're 270 can do it..

Clearly your rfle doesn't like that bullet, so if you want MOA you need to find one it does.

I've had extremely good luck with Nosler Ballstic Tips & Accubonds. In the 270 I like the 140 grain BT the best. My wife's Tikka Whitetail Hunter and my Remington 700 LHSS both print that bullet MOA or better...


----------



## BKeith (Oct 25, 2009)

Have you cleaned the barrel. Being a new rifle, you could be getting a lot of copper fouling, this can kill accuracy in any rifle. Might want to clean it and get ALL the copper out. If it is copper fouling, might want to try going through a break in procedure. Even the best of them can copper foul when new.

Then I would try a couple of different type of factory loads. You may have some crappy brass, or something wrong with your reloading process.


----------



## kenmontana (Nov 4, 2009)

szm69 said:


> Mikedgates said:
> 
> 
> > I called barnes today . They said there best group with the tsx 140 is .9 to 1" . A little better for the 130 .8-1"
> ...


 I have a tikka 270 wsm that is picky about what ammo i use. most shoots poorly-esp the 150 grain bullets. I am trying a load imr 4350 63 grains winchester large rifle primers with 130 grain bullets that my gun smith uses in his and which shot well i mine. I saw your comment and wondered what your friend was shooting to get sub MOA groups.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

My Tikka T3 270 shoots 1" groups using federal blue box soft point 130gr loads each year without a problem.


----------

